# Best rated lab currently for TEST E?



## ramanm (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi,

Will be starting me first test e cycle in two weeks. What is currently the best lab to go with?

cheers


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well as for UGL`s i would say ROHM & Pro.Chem quality seems to be consistent & Personally PC has never failed me yet. Saying that WC is supposed to be quality as well iv used their sust & deca and got great results. If you have access to pharma gear though you should go with that. like Ahbrubian or testolic etc...


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

im due to do the same mate, im going for rohm or prochem  thats just off reviews etc.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd go with Pro.Chem tri-test 400. Used the T300 and didn't feel too much to be honest. T400 is a few pounds more but get an extra gram overall. Surely it's a no brainer?

Haven't used any other labs yet so suppose my opinion is rubbish.


----------



## ramanm (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Well as for UGL`s i would say ROHM & Pro.Chem quality seems to be consistent & Personally PC has never failed me yet. Saying that WC is supposed to be quality as well iv used their sust & deca and got great results. If you have access to pharma gear though you should go with that. like Ahbrubian or testolic etc...


I got hold of some Aburaihan Test E 250 (Pharma grade) and posted some pics in a previous thread. but i heard they are faked a lot and now having second thoughts about dumping them.


----------



## Mat83 (Feb 26, 2012)

just got my hands on some lixus t400 any 1 used it before


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ramanm said:


> I got hold of some Aburaihan Test E 250 (Pharma grade) and posted some pics in a previous thread. but i heard they are faked a lot and now having second thoughts about dumping them.


Mate try em out before making a decision about binning em


----------



## ramanm (Nov 17, 2011)

From the below which would you suggest as a first jab cycle?

ALPHA - TESTOBOLIN - 10 X 1ML AMPS 250MG/ML TEST ENANTHATE (ALPHA PHARMA)

or

SCIROXX - TESTODEX ENANTHATE 250/ 10ML 250MG/ML TEST ENAN

or

PRO CHEM - PC TESTENAN 300 10ML 300MG/ML TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Goefman is good


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ramanm said:


> From the below which would you suggest as a first jab cycle?
> 
> ALPHA - TESTOBOLIN - 10 X 1ML AMPS 250MG/ML TEST ENANTHATE (ALPHA PHARMA)
> 
> ...


anyone of em really


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wildcat Test E


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Pro Chem never had problems with them, and Wildcat if you can get a long with the oil.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

wouldn't go with pro chem testanate 300 think thers a bad batch going round


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

LER said:


> wouldn't go with pro chem testanate 300 think thers a bad batch going round


Did PC Testanate 300 & Tren enth Last summer thought they where great but then again its been long since last summer.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

ramanm said:


> I got hold of some Aburaihan Test E 250 (Pharma grade) and posted some pics in a previous thread. but i heard they are faked a lot and now having second thoughts about dumping them.


I got some legit iranian test and its great stuff


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

ramanm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will be starting me first test e cycle in two weeks. What is currently the best lab to go with?
> 
> cheers


What labs can you get hold of .??


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

not saying pro chem are sh!te go with ther test c ..or test 400 dont think any one has complained about them


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

LER said:


> not saying pro chem are sh!te go with ther test c ..or test 400 dont think any one has complained about them


Pro chem t400 was ok I have tried that.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

ramanm said:


> I got hold of some Aburaihan Test E 250 (Pharma grade) and posted some pics in a previous thread. but i heard they are faked a lot and now having second thoughts about dumping them.


send them me i will test them for you


----------



## ramanm (Nov 17, 2011)

don1 said:


> What labs can you get hold of .??


can get the below:

Alpha Phrama

Lixus Labs

ROHM

Pro Chem

Chem-Tec

Sciroxx


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

ramanm said:


> can get the below:
> 
> Alpha Phrama
> 
> ...


Out of those I would go with either ProChem,ROHM or AP


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Wildcat Test E and Norma Test E (Pharma)


----------



## anoxicblaze (May 9, 2017)

Hi, I know this is an old thread but here goes. If you had to choose one of these Test E brands, which would you choose?

Testoviron, Malay Tiger, Geofman or seller made from raw powder?

Thanks for reading.

AB


----------

